# IBEW Local 5 worth my time?



## 7Cincinnatus (May 17, 2017)

For the second year running I've made it to the interview stage of the apprenticeship application process. Last year I guess the panel didn't realize how special I am (like my mother always told me) and I'm taking another crack at it. If any of you esteemed professional would be so kind, I have a couple of questions ranging from my interview next Tuesday to an indeterminate point further in the future.

How can I make myself attractive in the interview?
How best might I make contact with someone in the union in order to a; have someone else know my name b; ask specific questions?
Assuming they recognize my excellence, what can I expect from my beginning days/months/year that they won't tell me? (I mean, I know that my primary duties will be piloting a broom, facilitating short-range equipment delivery, and operating complex machinery like a shovel - beyond this stuff)
Do I WANT to sign on with Local 5? Will I spend more time working or on the bench? Is it an organization where hard work pays off? (Posts on this forum from ~7 years ago are not super flattering)
Once I've begun the apprenticeship program, what kind of flexibility will there be if I find it unsuitable? I mean, I know I won't be in a gulag, and there'll be 500 guys trying to get my spot, but am I suddenly on the hook for all my education?

If you can shed light on one or all of these matters, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

why do you want to be a inside wireman?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just dress in business casual attire for the interview and try not to come off as a smartass or know it all. Take each question as they come and answer the way you think they want to be answered.

I won't even address the 'gulag' type questions. Union education is the best you can get don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## 7Cincinnatus (May 17, 2017)

What I meant by gulag was, I know I won't be unable to leave. But in the event that I do want to leave, or am asked to, do I owe the union for the (undoubtedly high-quality) education I have received so far, ala ROTC?

MAR, I want to work hard and get paid well, use my hands and my brain, and have knees/a back in 30 years. These point to specialization...I'm **** at finish work, I hate being wet, so plumbing's out, and I like working with the public (sometimes), so I want to go down a path that could allow me to own a business doing residential stuff some day far down the line. These factors all seem to point to inside wireman. Why should I NOT want to be?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Look at it this way, after you turn out, you can travel. You're not locked into anything. If you can't cut it, you'll be informed. If you're a kick azz spark chaser, you won't be riding a broom, you'll be too busy carrying your J-mans tools (jk) If you're lacking, you'll be informed. There's a lot of prospects out there that would give part of their anatomy to have the opportunity to be a part of the bro-hood. Choose wisely. 
Remember we can smell phonies, just be yourself at the interview, no bullsiht, no suckin up, no over-eager, just chill, and don't give one word answers, but don't talk your fool head off either. Direct/concise. You'll be okay. Bring some doughnuts. (can't hurt)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think some kind of moisturizer or a really good lip gloss may be your best bet.


----------



## 7Cincinnatus (May 17, 2017)

That's a great trip, what do you use?


----------

